# Old Testament Follower



## fschmidt

I hate modern culture.  I was raised atheist but I currently follow the Old Testament which I love.  I am ethnically jewish but I reject Judaism because it is racist and because I dislike the Talmud.  I am planning to move to a conservative Mennonite community.  I am not Christian, but these are the best people that I have found.  I want nothing more to do with modern America which is a moral cesspool and a lost cause.


----------



## Iceweasel

fschmidt said:


> I hate modern culture.  I was raised atheist but I currently follow the Old Testament which I love.  I am ethnically jewish but I reject Judaism because it is racist and because I dislike the Talmud.  I am planning to move to a conservative Mennonite community.  I am not Christian, but these are the best people that I have found.  I want nothing more to do with modern America which is a moral cesspool and a lost cause.


You joined some 9 months ago and just honored us with this epiphany in your first post? Lucky us. I guess you'll be stoning whores for sport soon.


----------



## turzovka

Iceweasel said:


> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate modern culture.  I was raised atheist but I currently follow the Old Testament which I love.  I am ethnically jewish but I reject Judaism because it is racist and because I dislike the Talmud.  I am planning to move to a conservative Mennonite community.  I am not Christian, but these are the best people that I have found.  I want nothing more to do with modern America which is a moral cesspool and a lost cause.
> 
> 
> 
> You joined some 9 months ago and just honored us with this epiphany in your first post? Lucky us. I guess you'll be stoning whores for sport soon.
Click to expand...

He sounds like a pretty decent guy to me?

Are we not in short supply of those types?


----------



## fschmidt

Iceweasel said:


> You joined some 9 months ago and just honored us with this epiphany in your first post? Lucky us. I guess you'll be stoning whores for sport soon.


There must have been some delay in the registration process and I forgot about this forum, and then I just stumbled on it again today through Google.

I have nothing against prostitutes, and neither does the Old Testament.  Sluts, on the other hand, are pure evil.


----------



## Iceweasel

turzovka said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate modern culture.  I was raised atheist but I currently follow the Old Testament which I love.  I am ethnically jewish but I reject Judaism because it is racist and because I dislike the Talmud.  I am planning to move to a conservative Mennonite community.  I am not Christian, but these are the best people that I have found.  I want nothing more to do with modern America which is a moral cesspool and a lost cause.
> 
> 
> 
> You joined some 9 months ago and just honored us with this epiphany in your first post? Lucky us. I guess you'll be stoning whores for sport soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like a pretty decent guy to me?
> 
> Are we not in short supply of those types?
Click to expand...

Not to me. Fundamentalists are fucked up people.


----------



## fschmidt

Iceweasel said:


> Fundamentalists are fucked up people.


I agree, there is nothing worse than fundamentalist atheists.


----------



## turzovka

fschmidt said:


> I hate modern culture.  I was raised atheist but I currently follow the Old Testament which I love.  I am ethnically jewish but I reject Judaism because it is racist and because I dislike the Talmud.  I am planning to move to a conservative Mennonite community.  I am not Christian, but these are the best people that I have found.  I want nothing more to do with modern America which is a moral cesspool and a lost cause.



Well it appears most of us are here selling our goods.    Not too many buyers.

Your description was a bit cryptic.     Are you trying to sell us something or just curious?


----------



## The Irish Ram

fschmidt said:


> I have nothing against prostitutes, and neither does the Old Testament. Sluts, on the other hand, are pure evil.



What is the difference?  Sluts don't charge?


----------



## Iceweasel

fschmidt said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You joined some 9 months ago and just honored us with this epiphany in your first post? Lucky us. I guess you'll be stoning whores for sport soon.
> 
> 
> 
> There must have been some delay in the registration process and I forgot about this forum, and then I just stumbled on it again today through Google.
> 
> I have nothing against prostitutes, and neither does the Old Testament.  Sluts, on the other hand, are pure evil.
Click to expand...

So if they do it for free they are evil but charging a buck for it is OK in the OT?


----------



## Iceweasel

The Irish Ram said:


> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against prostitutes, and neither does the Old Testament. Sluts, on the other hand, are pure evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference?  Sluts don't charge?
Click to expand...

Beat me to it.


----------



## turzovka

The Irish Ram said:


> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against prostitutes, and neither does the Old Testament. Sluts, on the other hand, are pure evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference?  Sluts don't charge?
Click to expand...

One is work, and the other is play.


----------



## fschmidt

turzovka said:


> Are you trying to sell us something or just curious?


Yes I am.  I usually spend some time each shabbat trying to encourage moral people to join a moral religion.  The moral religions that I know of are traditional Anabaptists, Orthodox Judaism (in spite of it being racist and me not liking it much), and simply following the Old Testament as I do.  There may be other moral religions, but I haven't found them yet.  The modern world is a real mess, so the more people who join moral religions, the better.  So that is what I am here to sell.


----------



## fschmidt

The Irish Ram said:


> What is the difference?  Sluts don't charge?


The difference is that prostitutes have sex with whoever can pay, while sluts have sex with the most evil men that they can find.  Sluts are highly dysgenic as I explain here:

Talk - Human Evolution


----------



## Iceweasel

fschmidt said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference?  Sluts don't charge?
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that prostitutes have sex with whoever can pay, while sluts have sex with the most evil men that they can find.  Sluts are highly dysgenic as I explain here:
> 
> Talk - Human Evolution
Click to expand...

You're insane.


----------



## fschmidt

Iceweasel said:


> You're insane.


The feeling is mutual since I consider modern culture to be insane.


----------



## Iceweasel

fschmidt said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> The feeling is mutual since I consider modern culture to be insane.
Click to expand...

I'm not the modern culture but thanks for showing us what a toggle switch you have for a brain.


----------



## The Irish Ram

fschmidt said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to sell us something or just curious?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am.  I usually spend some time each shabbat trying to encourage moral people to join a moral religion.  The moral religions that I know of are traditional Anabaptists, Orthodox Judaism (in spite of it being racist and me not liking it much), and simply following the Old Testament as I do.  There may be other moral religions, but I haven't found them yet.  The modern world is a real mess, so the more people who join moral religions, the better.  So that is what I am here to sell.
Click to expand...


The Law is death.  Why on earth would you take a forgiving Father, and turn him into your judge?
Be sure to keep everyone of the 600+ laws, or your eternity is lost.  You don't get to choose the ones you like.
  In fact, You already doomed yourself when you helped yourself to God's judgement robe and declared more than a few women here as evil...


----------



## turzovka

fschmidt said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to sell us something or just curious?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am.  I usually spend some time each shabbat trying to encourage moral people to join a moral religion.  The moral religions that I know of are traditional Anabaptists, Orthodox Judaism (in spite of it being racist and me not liking it much), and simply following the Old Testament as I do.  There may be other moral religions, but I haven't found them yet.  The modern world is a real mess, so the more people who join moral religions, the better.  So that is what I am here to sell.
Click to expand...


Morality is more important than the right religion, if one can only be one.

Modern culture is not insane, just indifferent or thoughtless.    IMO

What I like about orthodox Judaism is they have a real disdain for loud obnoxious dogs because it is offensive to neighbors.


----------



## fschmidt

The Irish Ram said:


> The Law is death.  Why on earth would you take a forgiving Father, and turn him into your judge?


"The Law" is a Christian concept that simply doesn't exist in the Old Testament.  The Hebrew word "ha-torah" is consistently mistranslated by Christians as "the Law" when it actually means "the teaching".  The Old Testament is simply God's teaching, and the laws are there as illustrations of how to apply that teaching to particular circumstances.


----------



## jillian

fschmidt said:


> I hate modern culture.  I was raised atheist but I currently follow the Old Testament which I love.  I am ethnically jewish but I reject Judaism because it is racist and because I dislike the Talmud.  I am planning to move to a conservative Mennonite community.  I am not Christian, but these are the best people that I have found.  I want nothing more to do with modern America which is a moral cesspool and a lost cause.



thanks for sharing.


----------



## jillian

turzovka said:


> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to sell us something or just curious?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am.  I usually spend some time each shabbat trying to encourage moral people to join a moral religion.  The moral religions that I know of are traditional Anabaptists, Orthodox Judaism (in spite of it being racist and me not liking it much), and simply following the Old Testament as I do.  There may be other moral religions, but I haven't found them yet.  The modern world is a real mess, so the more people who join moral religions, the better.  So that is what I am here to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morality is more important than the right religion, if one can only be one.
> 
> Modern culture is not insane, just indifferent or thoughtless.    IMO
> 
> What I like about orthodox Judaism is they have a real disdain for loud obnoxious dogs because it is offensive to neighbors.
Click to expand...


orthodox jews don't like dogs because they think dogs are unclean....same for muslims.


----------



## Iceweasel

fschmidt said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law is death.  Why on earth would you take a forgiving Father, and turn him into your judge?
> 
> 
> 
> "The Law" is a Christian concept that simply doesn't exist in the Old Testament.  The Hebrew word "ha-torah" is consistently mistranslated by Christians as "the Law" when it actually means "the teaching".  The Old Testament is simply God's teaching, and the laws are there as illustrations of how to apply that teaching to particular circumstances.
Click to expand...

Seems to me there were a whole lot of issues spelled out as wrong and the appropriate penalties, including death. Maybe you don't understand what the word law means in English?


----------



## fschmidt

turzovka said:


> Morality is more important than the right religion, if one can only be one.
> 
> Modern culture is not insane, just indifferent or thoughtless.    IMO
> 
> What I like about orthodox Judaism is they have a real disdain for loud obnoxious dogs because it is offensive to neighbors.


I am shocked to find someone who agrees with me more than they disagree.

Morality is the most important thing, but morality cannot survive without a proven religion to support it.

Rather than argue about the definition of "insane", I would just say that modern culture generally prefers what is bad to what is good, and that seems insane to me.


----------



## Iceweasel

fschmidt said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is more important than the right religion, if one can only be one.
> 
> Modern culture is not insane, just indifferent or thoughtless.    IMO
> 
> What I like about orthodox Judaism is they have a real disdain for loud obnoxious dogs because it is offensive to neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I am shocked to find someone who agrees with me more than they disagree.
> 
> Morality is the most important thing, but morality cannot survive without a proven religion to support it.
> 
> Rather than argue about the definition of "insane", I would just say that modern culture generally prefers what is bad to what is good, and that seems insane to me.
Click to expand...

You're making up your own religion and claiming it's a proven performer. LOL


----------



## turzovka

fschmidt said:


> Rather than argue about the definition of "insane", I would just say that modern culture generally prefers what is bad to what is good, and that seems insane to me.



Then you are using the wrong word because 'insane' loses its more precise meaning.

It is more a matter of human nature and a weak will.    Most who indulge in thoughtless pleasure know they are violating their conscience.  On that most of us will be primarily judged.   I believe.


----------



## The Irish Ram

fschmidt said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference?  Sluts don't charge?
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that prostitutes have sex with whoever can pay, while sluts have sex with the most evil men that they can find.  Sluts are highly dysgenic as I explain here:
> 
> Talk - Human Evolution
Click to expand...


 So you have decided that evil men have no money.  Evil men never pay for sex.  They get it for free.  Only good men have to pay for it.  And we all know that that is bs, so now what?


----------



## fschmidt

The Irish Ram said:


> So you have decided that evil men have no money.  Evil men never pay for sex.  They get it for free.  Only good men have to pay for it.  And we all know that that is bs, so now what?


Some evil men have money.  Trump comes to mind.  But virtually all evil men get free promiscuous sex in evil feminist cultures, while good men generally don't.  That is what I have seen.


----------



## fschmidt

turzovka said:


> Then you are using the wrong word because 'insane' loses its more precise meaning.
> 
> It is more a matter of human nature and a weak will.    Most who indulge in thoughtless pleasure know they are violating their conscience.  On that most of us will be primarily judged.   I believe.


Technically you are correct, so I withdraw the word "insane" and replace it with "evil".  By evil, I mean preferring bad to good, which is worse than simple thoughtlessness.


----------



## Iceweasel

fschmidt said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have decided that evil men have no money.  Evil men never pay for sex.  They get it for free.  Only good men have to pay for it.  And we all know that that is bs, so now what?
> 
> 
> 
> Some evil men have money.  Trump comes to mind.  But virtually all evil men get free promiscuous sex in evil feminist cultures, while good men generally don't.  That is what I have seen.
Click to expand...

Ah, now we are getting somewhere. A whore is a woman that screws everybody and a slut is a woman that screws everybody but you.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Was your mom a "working" girl?  You seem to be fixated on sluts vs prostitutes.


----------



## turzovka

fschmidt said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are using the wrong word because 'insane' loses its more precise meaning.
> 
> It is more a matter of human nature and a weak will.    Most who indulge in thoughtless pleasure know they are violating their conscience.  On that most of us will be primarily judged.   I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Technically you are correct, so I withdraw the word "insane" and replace it with "evil".  By evil, I mean preferring bad to good, which is worse than simple thoughtlessness.
Click to expand...


Yes, perhaps.    But by calling all these unchurched and uninterested 'evil' does not really advance your cause.    Although I do it a lot myself *: *D

I am curious what your theology says about mercy and forgiveness, and to what degree the Lord above offers it.


----------



## fschmidt

I am flying to Dallas in 2 hours, so I won't be answering much for the next few days.  I will respond when I get back.  I am going there because there is a conservative Mennonite church there that I like and my wife wants to look at Dallas more closely before deciding to move there.


----------



## Ridgerunner

fschmidt said:


> Some evil men have money. Trump comes to mind. But virtually all evil men get free promiscuous sex in evil feminist cultures, while good men generally don't. That is what I have seen



_Some evil men have money._ Bill Clinton _comes to mind. But virtually all evil men get free promiscuous sex in evil feminist cultures, while good men generally don't. That is what I have seen_


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

fschmidt said:


> I hate modern culture.  I was raised atheist but I currently follow the Old Testament which I love.  I am ethnically jewish but I reject Judaism because it is racist and because I dislike the Talmud.  I am planning to move to a conservative Mennonite community.  I am not Christian, but these are the best people that I have found.  I want nothing more to do with modern America which is a moral cesspool and a lost cause.





fschmidt said:


> I am flying to Dallas in 2 hours, so I won't be answering much for the next few days.  I will respond when I get back.  I am going there because there is a conservative Mennonite church there that I like and my wife wants to look at Dallas more closely before deciding to move there.



It was a pleasure to meet you on the religion forum this morning, fschmidt!   Thank you so much for the video and we'll look forward to seeing you when you return!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

fschmidt said:


> I hate modern culture.  I was raised atheist but I currently follow the Old Testament which I love.  I am ethnically jewish but I reject Judaism because it is racist and because I dislike the Talmud.  I am planning to move to a conservative Mennonite community.  I am not Christian, but these are the best people that I have found.  I want nothing more to do with modern America which is a moral cesspool and a lost cause.




Yet here you are on the internet.


Imagine that.

 Oh, and btw -- if you wish to fool anybody into thinking you were once Jewish, you should show some familiarity with the subject matter. The Old Testament is simply the Pentautech of the Torah. 

 If you wanted to show a break from Judaism, you would be following the New Testament, and especially inasmuch as you have selected Mennonites, here, you should at least learn enough about their beliefs as to be plausible. Mennonites, above almost any other Christian sect, believes in the primacy of Jesus' teachings, especially in regards to the sermon on the Mount. It is a contradiction in terms to claim you follow the old Testament while claiming you wish to live with Mennonites.


----------



## Iceweasel

Well it was a weird intro. He believes a gal slinging her hips for a buck has the blessings of God but if she gives it away she's a sinful slut. His God is a pimp.


----------



## The Irish Ram

fschmidt said:


> I am flying to Dallas in 2 hours, so I won't be answering much for the next few days.  I will respond when I get back.  I am going there because there is a conservative Mennonite church there that I like and my wife wants to look at Dallas more closely before deciding to move there.



Old Testament Mennonites?  
Are man whores exempt from this scenario? 
Are you a prostitute?


----------



## Ringel05

Uuuummmmm, thinkin' someone needs to wash their socks.......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The Irish Ram said:


> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am flying to Dallas in 2 hours, so I won't be answering much for the next few days.  I will respond when I get back.  I am going there because there is a conservative Mennonite church there that I like and my wife wants to look at Dallas more closely before deciding to move there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Testament Mennonites?
> Are man whores exempt from this scenario?
> Are you a prostitute?
Click to expand...


Schmidt is a Kairite Jew, Irish Ram.   I had been researching Kairite Jewish history as they do not accept the Talmud or Oral Torah.  They only accept the written Torah!  They are ancient Biblical Jews - The Kairites.  Wonderful people!

Yesterday I decided to write a thread about it as I felt it was time to address the subject of the Kairite Jew.  I had a long dialogue with another Jew who thought he needed the Talmud to understand the Written Torah!  Discussion ran long and I told him I'd be back at 7:00 a.m. but then the Lord told me change it to 8:00 a.m.  I did.  (you can see the thread on religion forum)

I go to my Kairite thread on Religion forum at 8:00 a.m. sharp this morning and who shows up on my thread but this man who is a Kairite Jew!  I was so blessed!  He posted a very informative video about the Kairite Jews vs Jews who follow Talmud / Oral Torah and what Jesus said in the New Testament Scriptures.  I thanked him for posting it.  What a blessing to actually meet someone who is a Kairite Jew - as I had never met a Kairite before!

He joined today before 8:00 a.m. this morning according to this intro thread and he showed up on my thread because he saw the title!

I spent two hours this morning posting the necessary info on the Kairite thread beginning at 8:00 a.m. exactly.  I left 2 hours later (give or take a few minutes).  This man arrives about 8:00 a.m. on my thread and on this intro thread he says has to catch a plane in 2 hours!  Perfect timing (thanks to the Lord).

Schmidt is a very nice person and I think the people on this intro need to brush up on their board etiquette.  As a Kairite Jew I'm sure he is used to persecution and it won't hinder him from returning in a couple of weeks when he returns from his trip.  I'm thrilled to know another Old Testament follower.  I love the Old Testament as it has taught me so very much and it is the Written Word of God.

I welcomed Schmidt on my Kairite thread this morning but let me make it official here!

Welcome to USMB, Schmidt!   I'm so happy you're here!


----------



## fschmidt

turzovka said:


> I am curious what your theology says about mercy and forgiveness, and to what degree the Lord above offers it.


Ezekiel 33:10-20


----------



## fschmidt

Ridgerunner said:


> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some evil men have money. Trump comes to mind. But virtually all evil men get free promiscuous sex in evil feminist cultures, while good men generally don't. That is what I have seen
> 
> 
> 
> Some evil men have money. Bill Clinton comes to mind. But virtually all evil men get free promiscuous sex in evil feminist cultures, while good men generally don't. That is what I have seen
Click to expand...

Yes, Trump, Clinton, and the rest of that type.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

fschmidt said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious what your theology says about mercy and forgiveness, and to what degree the Lord above offers it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ezekiel 33:10-20
Click to expand...


Amen! 

Schmidt, when you get back make sure and read my thread, "Christ Magnifying The Law"..  I think it will bless you.

10 Therefore, O thou son of man, speak unto the house of Israel; Thus ye speak, saying, If our transgressions and our sins be upon us, and we pine away in them, how should we then live?

11 Say unto them, As I live, saith the Lord God, I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked; but that the wicked turn from his way and live: turn ye, turn ye from your evil ways; for why will ye die, O house of Israel?

12 Therefore, thou son of man, say unto the children of thy people, The righteousness of the righteous shall not deliver him in the day of his transgression: as for the wickedness of the wicked, he shall not fall thereby in the day that he turneth from his wickedness; neither shall the righteous be able to live for his righteousness in the day that he sinneth.

13 When I shall say to the righteous, that he shall surely live; if he trust to his own righteousness, and commit iniquity, all his righteousnesses shall not be remembered; but for his iniquity that he hath committed, he shall die for it.

14 Again, when I say unto the wicked, Thou shalt surely die; if he turn from his sin, and do that which is lawful and right;

15 If the wicked restore the pledge, give again that he had robbed, walk in the statutes of life, without committing iniquity; he shall surely live, he shall not die.

16 None of his sins that he hath committed shall be mentioned unto him: he hath done that which is lawful and right; he shall surely live.

17 Yet the children of thy people say, The way of the Lord is not equal: but as for them, their way is not equal.

18 When the righteous turneth from his righteousness, and committeth iniquity, he shall even die thereby.

19 But if the wicked turn from his wickedness, and do that which is lawful and right, he shall live thereby.

20 Yet ye say, The way of the Lord is not equal. O ye house of Israel, I will judge you every one after his ways.

*King James Version (KJV)*
Public Domain

Ezekiel 33:10-20


----------



## TNHarley

fschmidt said:


> I hate modern culture.  I was raised atheist but I currently follow the Old Testament which I love.  I am ethnically jewish but I reject Judaism because it is racist and because I dislike the Talmud.  I am planning to move to a conservative Mennonite community.  I am not Christian, but these are the best people that I have found.  I want nothing more to do with modern America which is a moral cesspool and a lost cause.


 so you join a message board? LMAO ok bro


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

fschmidt said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious what your theology says about mercy and forgiveness, and to what degree the Lord above offers it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ezekiel 33:10-20
Click to expand...

The Lord is well pleased for his righteousness' sake; he will magnify the law, and make it honourable.
Isaiah 42:21


----------



## fschmidt

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yet here you are on the internet.
> 
> Imagine that.


Technology isn't culture.



> Oh, and btw -- if you wish to fool anybody into thinking you were once Jewish, you should show some familiarity with the subject matter. The Old Testament is simply the Pentautech of the Torah.


This is wrong.  The Torah is the Pentateuch of the Old Testament (Tanakh/Mikra).



> If you wanted to show a break from Judaism, you would be following the New Testament,


Muslims wouldn't agree with this statement.  There are many religions based on the same core, the god of the Old Testament.



> and especially inasmuch as you have selected Mennonites, here, you should at least learn enough about their beliefs as to be plausible. Mennonites, above almost any other Christian sect, believes in the primacy of Jesus' teachings, especially in regards to the sermon on the Mount. It is a contradiction in terms to claim you follow the old Testament while claiming you wish to live with Mennonites.


Excluding the Karaites who are tiny sect, the conservative Mennonites actually live in better accordance to the Old Testament than any other religion that I know.  And this shouldn't be surprising since, unlike most modern Christians, they take what Jesus taught seriously and Jesus's teachings are quite consistent with the Old Testament.


----------



## fschmidt

Jeremiah said:


> Schmidt is a Kairite Jew


Actually I am not a Karaite.  I am ethnically jewish and I share many Karaite beliefs, but there is a formal process to become a Karaite and I haven't done this, so I am not a Karaite.

While I agree with much of Karaite Judaism, I disagree on one important point.  This is about the importance of tradition.  Because rabbinic judaism went to one extreme and codified tradition at the level of the Bible itself, the Karaites went to the other extreme and generally don't place importance on tradition.  I believe this is the reason that Karaite Judaism is not very successful.  I think one needs balance.  Tradition is very important but should be open to slow conservative change.  Tradition is what holds a community together as a shared way of living.  I think the conservative Mennonites have found about the optimal approach to tradition.



> Welcome to USMB, Schmidt!   I'm so happy you're here!


Thank you for the kind welcome.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

fschmidt said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to sell us something or just curious?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am.  I usually spend some time each shabbat trying to encourage moral people to join a moral religion.  The moral religions that I know of are traditional Anabaptists, Orthodox Judaism (in spite of it being racist and me not liking it much), and simply following the Old Testament as I do.  There may be other moral religions, but I haven't found them yet.  The modern world is a real mess, so the more people who join moral religions, the better.  So that is what I am here to sell.
Click to expand...


9781304913401


----------



## fschmidt

Jeremiah said:


> The Lord is well pleased for his righteousness' sake; he will magnify the law, and make it honourable.
> Isaiah 42:21


The Mennonites also use King James which I think is a good translation but no translation is perfect.  Here is how I would translate Isaiah 42

Yehovah is pleased for the sake of his righteousness, he will magnify (his) teaching and make it glorious.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

fschmidt said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lord is well pleased for his righteousness' sake; he will magnify the law, and make it honourable.
> Isaiah 42:21
> 
> 
> 
> The Mennonites also use King James which I think is a good translation but no translation is perfect.  Here is how I would translate Isaiah 42
> 
> Yehovah is pleased for the sake of his righteousness, he will magnify (his) teaching and make it glorious.
Click to expand...


I'm King James Version only.  I do not accept the other translations as the Written Word of God.  Many of the other translations have removed hundreds of verses, added words, taken away words. 

Every word of God is pure: he is a shield unto them that put their trust in him.
Add thou not unto his words, lest he reprove thee, and thou be found a liar.
Proverbs 30:5-6

I have to look up the Mennonites as I am not sure I've ever met a Mennonite Believer before.  I believe that Christians are to obey the Written Word of God and that if they do not obey the written Word than they cease to live a holy life / be holy until they repent.   Jesus did not come to do away with the law.  God isn't grading on a curve.  We're either all His or not His at all. How can we call Him Lord if we do not obey Him and keep his commandments?


----------



## whoisit

fschmidt said:


> I hate modern culture.  I was raised atheist but I currently follow the Old Testament which I love.  I am ethnically jewish but I reject Judaism because it is racist and because I dislike the Talmud.  I am planning to move to a conservative Mennonite community.  I am not Christian, but these are the best people that I have found.  I want nothing more to do with modern America which is a moral cesspool and a lost cause.




  I know before I even look how this is going to turn out, LOL ! Soon as I saw the title knew it would be a interesting thread .


----------



## whoisit

The Irish Ram said:


> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against prostitutes, and neither does the Old Testament. Sluts, on the other hand, are pure evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference?  Sluts don't charge?
Click to expand...



 Sluts are suckers ,whores are workers , not that agree with either . haha. But if your going to be loose at least benefit from it .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jeremiah said:


> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lord is well pleased for his righteousness' sake; he will magnify the law, and make it honourable.
> Isaiah 42:21
> 
> 
> 
> The Mennonites also use King James which I think is a good translation but no translation is perfect.  Here is how I would translate Isaiah 42
> 
> Yehovah is pleased for the sake of his righteousness, he will magnify (his) teaching and make it glorious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm King James Version only.  I do not accept the other translations as the Written Word of God.  Many of the other translations have removed hundreds of verses, added words, taken away words.
> 
> Every word of God is pure: he is a shield unto them that put their trust in him.
> Add thou not unto his words, lest he reprove thee, and thou be found a liar.
> Proverbs 30:5-6
> 
> I have to look up the Mennonites as I am not sure I've ever met a Mennonite Believer before.  I believe that Christians are to obey the Written Word of God and that if they do not obey the written Word than they cease to live a holy life / be holy until they repent.   Jesus did not come to do away with the law.  God isn't grading on a curve.  We're either all His or not His at all. How can we call Him Lord if we do not obey Him and keep his commandments?
Click to expand...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

fschmidt said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lord is well pleased for his righteousness' sake; he will magnify the law, and make it honourable.
> Isaiah 42:21
> 
> 
> 
> The Mennonites also use King James which I think is a good translation but no translation is perfect.  Here is how I would translate Isaiah 42
> 
> Yehovah is pleased for the sake of his righteousness, he will magnify (his) teaching and make it glorious.
Click to expand...


I looked up a link on Mennonites and it looks like they believe like the Anabaptists and keep themselves out of sin and live holy.  You say they use the KJV bible too.  The Anabaptists were crucified for their faith in Jesus Christ along the Roman Road - they were holy Believers.  Far better to fellowship with Believers who take the Bible literally than to be with those who think they can sin their way to heaven.  I think you'll be alright, Schmidt.


----------



## fschmidt

Jeremiah said:


> I'm King James Version only.  I do not accept the other translations as the Written Word of God.  Many of the other translations have removed hundreds of verses, added words, taken away words.


As I said, I think King James is a good choice, but it is impossible for any translation to be perfect.



> I have to look up the Mennonites as I am not sure I've ever met a Mennonite Believer before.


Here is a useful tool for finding a conservative Mennonite church:

Church Finder | Pilgrim Ministry


----------



## fschmidt

Iceweasel said:


> Ah, now we are getting somewhere. A whore is a woman that screws everybody and a slut is a woman that screws everybody but you.


This is a standard modern line.  Anyway, I am married so this isn't relevant to me.  But I would say that if a man finds that sluts are attracted to him, he should take this as an indication that he is evil because sluts are primarily attracted to evil men.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

fschmidt said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm King James Version only.  I do not accept the other translations as the Written Word of God.  Many of the other translations have removed hundreds of verses, added words, taken away words.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I think King James is a good choice, but it is impossible for any translation to be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to look up the Mennonites as I am not sure I've ever met a Mennonite Believer before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a useful tool for finding a conservative Mennonite church:
> 
> Church Finder | Pilgrim Ministry
Click to expand...

KJV Isaiah verses were found to be the closest to the Isaiah Scroll that was discovered - of all translations - I've researched it quite in depth.   As for the Mennonite Church - be careful about anything that has anything to do with the National Council of Churches (being a member, etc) as that is a very evil organization that is a front for the Roman Catholic Vatican - you want to stay as far away from anything that has to do with those people - as you can.  If they have infiltrated some of the Mennonite churches just find an independent one that has nothing to do with that Organization.


----------



## fschmidt

Jeremiah said:


> As for the Mennonite Church - be careful about anything that has anything to do with the National Council of Churches (being a member, etc) as that is a very evil organization that is a front for the Roman Catholic Vatican - you want to stay as far away from anything that has to do with those people - as you can.  If they have infiltrated some of the Mennonite churches just find an independent one that has nothing to do with that Organization.


The Mennonites are very decentralized, so there is no "the Mennonite Church".  The conservative Mennonites have nothing to do with the National Council of Churches.  Here is a good forum where you can ask conservative Mennonites anything that interests you:

MennoDiscuss.com • Index page


----------



## Iceweasel

fschmidt said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, now we are getting somewhere. A whore is a woman that screws everybody and a slut is a woman that screws everybody but you.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a standard modern line.  Anyway, I am married so this isn't relevant to me.  But I would say that if a man finds that sluts are attracted to him, he should take this as an indication that he is evil because sluts are primarily attracted to evil men.
Click to expand...

It's probably Satan driving them to it to produce more minions for his master plan.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

fschmidt said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Mennonite Church - be careful about anything that has anything to do with the National Council of Churches (being a member, etc) as that is a very evil organization that is a front for the Roman Catholic Vatican - you want to stay as far away from anything that has to do with those people - as you can.  If they have infiltrated some of the Mennonite churches just find an independent one that has nothing to do with that Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mennonites are very decentralized, so there is no "the Mennonite Church".  The conservative Mennonites have nothing to do with the National Council of Churches.  Here is a good forum where you can ask conservative Mennonites anything that interests you:
> 
> MennoDiscuss.com • Index page
Click to expand...

That is very good news.  Glad to hear it.


----------



## fschmidt

Iceweasel said:


> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I would say that if a man finds that sluts are attracted to him, he should take this as an indication that he is evil because sluts are primarily attracted to evil men.
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably Satan driving them to it to produce more minions for his master plan.
Click to expand...

That is one way of looking at it.  Another is simply to look at it from an evolutionary perspective which produces the same result.

Talk - Human Evolution  (short version)
Talk - Human Evolution


----------



## Carla_Danger

Iceweasel said:


> fschmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference?  Sluts don't charge?
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that prostitutes have sex with whoever can pay, while sluts have sex with the most evil men that they can find.  Sluts are highly dysgenic as I explain here:
> 
> Talk - Human Evolution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
Click to expand...




It's weird when we agree.


----------

